# Safety vests.



## Castlemaid (Jun 29, 2006)

Anyone use them on their dogs? I'd like to get some reflective safety vests for Gryff and Keeta, but I'm picky, and would have some specific requirements:

- Ease of on and off - some vests like these look like too much trouble to put on and take off as it looks like the dog needs to step into it like a pair of pants:









Someting like this seems easy to use but not sure about the short length, 









One or two straps around the body? (does it make a difference?)


Lenght on the back - I like the "traditional" full back look, like this:








but a lot of the models I see when I do an internet search are half-lengths. Has anyone found advantages or disadvantages to the full length vs. half length? 

Special considerations for very cold weather: I would like something loose fitting and lightweight as to not interfere with the dogs' natural coat's insulation properties (so the first pic is out - dogs has to step into vest, and looks too snug). Something that sheds snow, and no plastic reflective tape that cracks and breaks in cold weather, like the reflective strips on my own safety vest I wear for walks (gone!). 

This type of reflective tape is NO: 








Plastic reflective tape gets brittle in very cold weather and breaks into pieces and falls off (as I know from personal experience). 

And I'm pretty picky about esthetics too - Just want a decent looking vest, something like this:









And I don't really care for the half-size vests like these:








But I may change my mind about that if I read enough raving reviews. 

There is just so much choice when doing an on-line search, 
wanted to hear back from others about their experiences with different type of vests.


----------



## NancyJ (Jun 15, 2003)

This company will make a vest as you like and it fits very well and is easy to put on without having to lift a leg through a strap.

I used one for an air scent dog for years and had one made up for Beau that has no SAR lettering, just the reflective material [Cadaver dogs usually work "ingognito" but I wanted some kind of vest on him so he would not be mistaken for a coyote on larger area searches. They are very durable, seem to be comfortable to the dog, and can hold a light stick (the clip is not good for the battery operated sticks but I used a small zip tie)

The modified design works very well at staying on the dog through all kinds of challenges [mine have been through many briars and never once has gotten a dog hung up]. The most visible color would be yellow (the vest can be any color they have) and it is 1000 denier cordura.

http://www.ruffianspecialties.com/SARPG5.HTML


----------



## bianca (Mar 28, 2010)

I have one of these but I must have ordered a bigger size as it covers more of Molly than this pic.

I can take a pic of her wearing it tomorrow if you like but I don't think this is quite what you are after.

GoodKarma (Leah) has some for her dogs, may be worth asking her 

Ultra Paws® Reflective Safe-T Dog Vest-Ultra Paws


----------



## TimberGSD2 (Nov 8, 2011)

I tried several different reflective vests before I got this one and I love it! Easy on/off, good visibility, lightweight.

Amazon.com: Stunt Puppy Go Dog Glo High Visibility Dog Vest, M/L: Pet Supplies


----------



## Zisso (Mar 20, 2009)

I bought one at Gun Dog Supply for Nadia and it seems to fit her well...maybe a tad tight around her middle, but it works and serves our purpose. I can't find a photo pf her wearing it right now, so will take another later today to post. She has a long body and it covers her well. 

Here is the link to the one I bought
Quick Spot Reflective Safety Dog Vest. $14.95.


----------



## Chicagocanine (Aug 7, 2008)

The reason why most reflective vests are short or half-length is they are for safety and they want to provide visibility without causing the dog to become to warm.

I would recommend a GlowDog/Illuminite vest or coat. They are made with reflective material, so there are so strips or reflective tape-- the whole thing is reflective. The material they are made from (Illuminite) is also very brightly reflective, and it comes in different colors. They are attached using velcro straps so they're easy to put on and off. They make both a safety vest which I think only comes in orange and is half-length, and also a reflective coat which comes in different colors and is full-length. I own one of each (they were bought for different dogs).
If you don't like that one, Ruffwear always has well made products and they make a more traditional type safety vest.

Here is a photo of my dog in the GlowDog vest that shows how bright the reflecting is, this first photos is in the dark and the second is in the dark but with a light pointing at it:


----------



## RocketDog (Sep 25, 2011)

I posted about this recently too, for Rocket and running. I haven't ordered anything, mostly because he got neutered (retained, so had abdominal surgery) and didn't run for a few weeks. 

Right now he is still wearing my Nathan running vest made for people. :crazy: 

Funny thing is, it's that traffic stopping lime-greenie/yellow, and he does NOT like the look of it. It's so weird. Once it's on, and he can't see it and after he "forgets" about it for a few minutes, it's fine. But when I pull it out, or take it off, his ears go back and he doesn't AVOID it, (he'll take treats off of it on the ground) but it's very obvious he doesn't like it. The color must be really loud to him. 

Something to think about. 

Here it is:Nathan Water Bottles Streak Running Vest - FREE SHIPPING at Altrec.com


----------



## TaraM1285 (Sep 24, 2009)

ChicagoCanine - I'm glad you posted because I have been wanting a new reflective vest. I have a Glow Dog leash and collar, so I'm glad to know they have vests as well.

I found them online here: Glow Dog Reflective Fido Jacket
What size do you have? Thanks!

My current reflective vest was gifted to me and is this very inexpensive 3M product. It is light and breathable for warm weather. It's highly visible and reflective, to the point where people have stopped and commented on it. The XL barely fits Tara, though, so I would not recommend it for most GSDs. It also has velcro closures that seem to be wearing out, as they no longer stay closed very well. I would need to make some modifications for her to keep using it. All in all, it is about what you would expect for a $2.00 product. It provided the visibility and safety that I needed while it lasted. :shrug:


----------



## JakodaCD OA (May 14, 2000)

Lucia,do you likethis one? (Of course not for Gryff I have used this a couple times, and honestly like another one (orange reflective) better than this one..I'm the opposite of you, I like one that is not as covering as this if you want it, I'd be happy to send it to you ,,you pay shipping and it's yours
Just pm me if you'd like it.


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

Diane - where did you get that? Is the whole pink part reflective?


----------



## JakodaCD OA (May 14, 2000)

I got it a couple years ago from some vendor at a big dog show, and yep that "pink" can be seen in the next county..

I like my other one because it's more meshy, stays on her better and no problem with it getting wet..

If lucia isn't interested, I can send it to you michelle I honestly haven't used it in over a year..


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

But is it reflective? In the dark with a car coming? That's why I never order any is I never know that answer. 

I would like one made of 420 nylon or a mesh that is a bright color. Jax is a fair weather dog so gets overheated easily. I'm tempted to find the material and have my very talented Amish neighbor, who laughs at me when I tell her I'm domestically challenged, make one for me...and one for the horse for hunting season! Bet those hunters would be able to see a 15.3 horse in neon yellow from miles away!!!


----------



## JakodaCD OA (May 14, 2000)

I don't think I've ever used it at night, but can sure try it

The one thing I DO like about it, is it's very lightweight, like the ripstop nylon/limp flag material? 

I'll have to see if I can find the vendor info on it..will report back

OOps I should add, I was making reflective collars at one point,,check out medical supply places, they usually have the reflective material as well (neon yellow/green)


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

By the time I get home, it's dark. I have an orange vest but don't like it. I want a vest on her that is reflective, light so if a car is coming there is some reflection. That ripstop nylon is probably 420D, same as a good horse sheet.


----------



## Castlemaid (Jun 29, 2006)

I'll have to wait until I get on my home computer to see the picture, Diane. 

Though reflective would be the main thing for me, as I would be using the vests through our winter with the short days and looooooooooooooooong dark nights. Summer we have day light almost going to 11 PM with morning light at four pm - so unless the pink can double as a mosquito repellent (in which case I would be wearing it, LOL), it might not work for me.


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

Gryff would be STYLIN' in that hot pink!!

Lucia - in the summer the sun doesn't come up till 4pm?


----------



## Castlemaid (Jun 29, 2006)

LOL - that was supposed to say 4 AM!


----------



## Liesje (Mar 4, 2007)

Kenya had this one (and I sent it with her because she's so much smaller than my other dogs and she still goes for long walks in the country). It's sort of a soft mesh material and the white lines are reflective. It just went over her head and then you velcro the part around the belly, very very easy. It fit nicely, no excess flapping around or getting caught in the wind. I also clipped one of those blinkers on the back.


----------



## msvette2u (Mar 20, 2006)

We kept that Ruffwear running vest style on Napoleon, our Basset, since he shedded so badly when he first arrived.
It helped cut down on the hair in our car when he used it.


----------



## Good_Karma (Jun 28, 2009)

We use the RuffWear track 

Ruffwear Track Jacket? High Visibility Dog Coat

I think it may not be as reflective as you need, but it works great in the daytime. There is a band of reflective material and it has held up well and does not crack in the cold. We have used them for over three years now and they are a little faded in color but have held up well otherwise.

Someone mentioned Illuminite fabric, I have a running jacket made from that material and it is no longer reflective after repeated washings. The reflective stuff must wear off over time, I have had that jacket for about 6 or 8 years I think. It was great at first though. Maybe if you don't mind replacing the vest periodically, you really can't beat that level of reflectiveness. And it is unaffected by cold.


----------



## Chicagocanine (Aug 7, 2008)

TaraM1285 said:


> ChicagoCanine - I'm glad you posted because I have been wanting a new reflective vest. I have a Glow Dog leash and collar, so I'm glad to know they have vests as well.
> 
> I found them online here: Glow Dog Reflective Fido Jacket
> What size do you have? Thanks!


I'll dig the Glowdog vest out and see what size it is. I like it because it is very lightweight. I haven't had it fade at all, but I don't wash it very often. I also have a Glowdog bandana that's really old, i probably have had it for 10-12+ years, been washed more and it is still just as reflective as ever.
The Glowdog coat I also have is thicker, several layers instead of single layer like the vest has, but its a small size because I bought it for my terrier. The one I have is black but still highly reflective... 

Ruffwear used to make a Lighted Track Jacket that was reflective but also has EL wire built into it that actually lights up on each side. I have one of those but they don't make the lighted version anymore, if anyone is interested in that you might be able to find one online somewhere.


----------



## Castlemaid (Jun 29, 2006)

Diane, thanks so much for the offer - love the hot pink! But if it is not reflective, I'll pass on it. 

I may just go for a shorter style as they seem to be more readily available. I'm not worried about my dogs getting too hot in a vest, since I'll be using it in the winter. 

Nancy, very nice styles in the website you linked - but a bit pricey for me! 

So Hmmm, haven't decided yet, still considering different things . . .


----------



## Courtney (Feb 12, 2010)

I have this one from Leerburg. Rusty doesn't mind it, it's light and allows for movement. We walk alot at night. I also wear a relective band around my waist.


Leerburg | Reflective Vest (he has one that's a larger size than this link)


----------



## NancyJ (Jun 15, 2003)

I just tried out an IMPRESSIVE collar. www.glowdoggie.com

Once again more expensive perhaps but what I liked is I can see the dog COMING at me which is not like most reflective items.

Got sent a sample. I like the design a lot. HE sent me the green classic plus. Very nice.


----------



## msvette2u (Mar 20, 2006)

> Ruffwear used to make a Lighted Track Jacket that was reflective but also has EL wire built into it that actually lights up on each side.


This is what we have, yes.


----------



## Castlemaid (Jun 29, 2006)

Oooooh! I'd LOVE a lighted collar - but collars get burried in fur, even with Gryff, him having a plush coat. 

Might be worth a try, though . . .


----------



## RocketDog (Sep 25, 2011)

I have a flasher that hangs off Rocket's collar, that I got at REI. It can flash two speeds or glow. It's great, lightweight, and still can be seen, even in all this mane, LOL I think it was $6 and the vest was $24. You might check out my link, it's very lightweight and easy to put on. REI carries both (the vest and the flasher, I got both there), and it says they can ship to Canada.


----------



## NancyJ (Jun 15, 2003)

I plan on trying out this collar on some of our long coated dogs (we have 1 GSD, 2 shiloh, and 1 Golden on the team with long coats) to see how it works there.


----------



## Chicagocanine (Aug 7, 2008)

I checked my Glowdog vest, it's a size Large.

Those Glowdoggie collars reminds me of these:
http://www.republicofpaws.com/click-n-glo-safety-ring
(they're glow in the dark, not light-up)

and these:
http://www.inthecompanyofdogs.com/i...lars,+Leashes+&+Tags&T1=D12357+RD+S&dispRow=0
http://www.republicofpaws.com/click-n-glo-safety-ring


----------



## DnP (Jul 10, 2008)

Castlemaid said:


> Someting like this seems easy to use but not sure about the short length,
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I have this vest. It is highly reflective and easily seen at night. I mainly used it when Phoenix and I lived in our previous house and had to walk a portion of a semi-busy road with a narrow shoulder. I also used a reflective leash and I, myself, wore a reflective vest. The vest is easy to get on and off.


----------

